# The Supreme- who's going?



## JordanRose

I know it's a long way off, but is anyone showing/visiting?

I'm thinking about it, as it looks like a fab show and it's the 'biggy'- will there be a lot of Pfers there?


----------



## Biawhiska

Nope, it's so boring these days. Plus I don't show any more.


----------



## rcmadd

i will be with 1 in ped pet.:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour

well i hope to be going providing i can find a mug to go with me and i enjoy the show as its the only one i can get to by public transport


----------



## Durhamchance

Me and Darcy :thumbup:


----------



## Dante

Don't think I'll be going this year - found myself bored after a few hours last time once I'd looked around. I'm sure if I'd had someone with me it might have been better!


----------



## carly87

I'll be there with one of mine!


----------



## colliemerles

_im thinking of going, love to see all the beautiful cats and have a chat,we should all were badges with PETFORUM on it, lol, :thumbup:,:thumbup:,_


----------



## Alaskacat

I'm going, one in the Pedigree section and my home bred little boy in Ped pet. Showed there for the first time last year and so many people wanted to chat to and meet the cats it was more overwhelming than boring. I liked it as it is the only show I had done where you aren't entirly anonimous (sp?).

I think it's a great day out with or without the cats, mind you I'm still new to showing, so it's all a bit new and exciting for me. 

I did think that there should be a table at the central cafe with a big "Pet Forum" sign on it then people could congregate there as and when, have a chat and a sit down then get back on with the shopping. 

Please could someone organise that for me this year? Many thanks xxx


----------



## colliemerles

_there are lots of people and cats on here that i would love to meet,its nice chatting on here, but would be nice to put a face to the name, lol. _


----------



## Durhamchance

I think we should all wear a sticky label with 'PET FORUM- USERNAME' 

I went to a big reptile expo a few years back and met several reptile forum members because we did just that


----------



## PetloverJo

rcmadd said:


> i will be with 1 in ped pet.:thumbup:


A raggie or a rex ?


----------



## PetloverJo

I'm going, even got OH to book time off work so he can drive me there. Bringing the children as well, don't know what time we'll get there as we are travelling from Scarborough.

It'd be lovely to meet you all.


----------



## jo-pop

PetloverJo said:


> I'm going, even got OH to book time off work so he can drive me there. Bringing the children as well, don't know what time we'll get there as we are travelling from Scarborough.
> 
> It'd be lovely to meet you all.


Didn't know you were in Scarborough, its not that far from me (Hessle)


----------



## jo-pop

Durhamchance said:


> I think we should all wear a sticky label with 'PET FORUM- USERNAME'
> 
> I went to a big reptile expo a few years back and met several reptile forum members because we did just that


We need jackets like the Pink Ladies.... :thumbup:
Rcmadd would look very fetching, you be up for that wouldn't you?


----------



## rcmadd

PetloverJo said:


> A raggie or a rex ?


raggy.....

@ jo-pop.... no....


----------



## jo-pop

rcmadd said:


> raggy.....
> 
> @ jo-pop.... no....


:crying:

Spoil sport.... i'll just ask your Mrs, she'll agree on your behalf


----------



## simplysardonic

I should hopefully be going with my college again (really hoping to find Alaskacat this time so I can chat Snowshoe with her!), along with MrRustyRead


----------



## princessa rags

Im going with my raggie kitten,well thats if i can get my head about these curtains lol


----------



## PetloverJo

How will I know where people are? Can you get a guide on the day or beforehand?


----------



## PetloverJo

jo-pop said:


> Didn't know you were in Scarborough, its not that far from me (Hessle)


Yep I'm from Scarborough, I know where Hessle is. Milly and Tilly are Hull born and bred


----------



## JordanRose

Wow, there's loads going!! :thumbup: Would be great to all meet up! 



PetloverJo said:


> Yep I'm from Scarborough, I know where Hessle is. Milly and Tilly are Hull born and bred


Ooh, I was born in Scarborough- I'm from Whitby originally, all my family are up there


----------



## PetloverJo

JordanRose said:


> Wow, there's loads going!! :thumbup: Would be great to all meet up!
> 
> Ooh, I was born in Scarborough- I'm from Whitby originally, all my family are up there


I love Whitby


----------



## Vixxen

i'll be there in the NFC section


----------



## rcmadd

Yes there is a show guide you can buy but it does cost £10, 
You can pm some of us and we can let you know where we will be a couple of days before the show


----------



## Cookieandme

Perhaps those showing could post their pen numbers on the thread


----------



## rcmadd

i dont know wether that will be allowed???.. maybe a judge/steward could enlighten us???


----------



## carly87

I don't know if we'd be allowed to do that, although I guess that as long as you don't say which cat you're taking, it might be Ok. Rather than posting them publically though, why not send them all to an individual member who can colate them into a list and email that to any interested parties? I'd be willing to do that if any of you would like it.

Also, if you want badges or even t-shirts organised, I might be able to help there too! Would really like to do this this year as I missed so many people last time!

Even with all this in place though, we're still likely to miss each other, as if we're not by our pens when you come, or if we've left to meet other people, then we'll just end up looking at the cats! Perhaps if there aren't too many of us, the exhibitors could all agree to be at their pens during a particular time slot? Then I can put on the list the name of the person, the user name, the pen number and the time slot they'll definitely be there to see people. That also means that the exhibitors would be able to go and meet PF members too, and nobody would miss anyone!

Does anyone fancy this?


----------



## carolmanycats

Not a bad idea, Carly, though sometimes you can't always accurately assess when your cat is being judged so may be at the judging rings at the proposed time instead. I think badges are certainly a good idea though, together with the email pen number list. Then if people do try to agree a certain time at least if the pen is empty people could head towards the judging ring to see if the person is there? And badges would help non-shwoing members to recognise each other too.


----------



## Cazzer

I'll be going as well [although only to look not show]


----------



## Cookieandme

rcmadd said:


> i dont know wether that will be allowed???.. maybe a judge/steward could enlighten us???


Opps sorry didn't think judges might check on here


----------



## carolmanycats

Cookieandme said:


> Opps sorry didn't think judges might check on here


Not necessarily checking, don't think they go to those extremes - well I would hope not lol,  but I know that at least one of the HP judges at the Supreme is a member here so could see the post just in passing 

Carol


----------



## carly87

I'd forgotten about that, Carol, but still, if we agree a time, then we'll have slightly more chance of seeing everyone than if we didn't! I was thinking about having 2 slots for mine, one in the morning and one in the afternoon, so it would cover that I think.

If anyone's interested, just let me know.


----------



## raggs

I will def be at the Supreme and hope to meet a few PF members there too...............Chris.


----------



## Steverags

I'll be there but I will be on the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society stand, best you all come over and say HIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## PetloverJo

Steverags said:


> I'll be there but I will be on the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society stand, best you all come over and say HIIIIIIIIIII


Will there be any raggies to cuddle?


----------



## Steverags

PetloverJo said:


> Will there be any raggies to cuddle?


3 of our kittens from this year hopefully


----------



## Alessa

Can you go there with your cat even if you are not showing?


----------



## carly87

No, sadly not. The only cats allowed in the hall are those that are on show. However, you could go without your cat!


----------



## jenny armour

dont think i will going now


----------



## monkeymummy32

Me & hubby are going for a look around! Can't wait!


----------



## Chiantina

I'll be there with Darcy, my lilac! Have currently spent a bloody fortune on stuff for the pen!!


----------



## MrRustyRead

ME!! well hopefully ha, i want to have lots of raggie and coonie cuddles


----------



## jo-pop

Wow it's going to be a right pf meet up! Wish I was going, would love to put some more faces to names


----------



## Durhamchance

Less than 4 weeks to go! I bought my drapes yesterday so we seem to be all set


----------



## KoogaTree

We will be there!

Stand H2-3

Will be great to meet some of you there!


----------



## rcmadd

we got our paperwork today.


----------



## princessa rags

I got mine today as well...but i still need to finish my curtains lol


----------



## rcmadd

Mrs made ours herself, she just got to iron them and they done


----------



## MrRustyRead

oooo whats the theme this year?


----------



## Chiantina

MrRustyRead said:


> oooo whats the theme this year?


Diamonds are forever!

My paperwork is here too!!!


----------



## Durhamchance

My paperwork has arrived too!!


----------



## lymorelynn

I have a slight dilemma  I really want to go but the following Monday I have to go and look after my mum while my dad is in hospital - she is partially blind and doesn't cope very well on her own  - I'll be there for a few days.
On the plus side I am over half way to them if I go to the Supreme
On the down side I will have only had my new baby girl for a week and it will mean leaving her for an extra couple of days  She'll be a daddy's girl by the time I get back and she won't love me :001_unsure: I know he'll look after all three of them even if he's a bit squeamish about the litter trays but I don't know what to do :cryin:


----------



## rcmadd

go.. you know you want to.....:sneaky2:


----------



## Durhamchance

Aww Lynn! you have to come! Peerwease!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Vixxen

i originally intended to take one wegie.....now im taking the kitten aswell, oops! lol


----------



## Cookieandme

Has the show been at the NEC before ?

I have only ever been to the dive show and it generally gets quite warm, I would normally go in the car but taking the train instead, so I don't really want to lug around a coat.

Anyone know what the temperature is likely to be, I realise the number of people will influcence the temperature but can anyone give me an insight.


----------



## Chiantina

It has been at the NEC before although I haven't been!

As someone who attends a lot of trade shows, they often get hot because all the stands have so many lights, screens etc on them which I am guessing won't be the same for the cat show?! Also, they'll need to keep an eye as the cats could become distressed if too hot, especially the long haired breeds!


----------



## monkeymummy32

Vixxen said:


> i originally intended to take one wegie.....now im taking the kitten aswell, oops! lol


I'll be definately wandering over by the Wegies, gorgeous cats! We've got a Maine Coon but also love the wegies


----------



## MrRustyRead

Cookieandme said:


> Has the show been at the NEC before ?
> 
> I have only ever been to the dive show and it generally gets quite warm, I would normally go in the car but taking the train instead, so I don't really want to lug around a coat.
> 
> Anyone know what the temperature is likely to be, I realise the number of people will influcence the temperature but can anyone give me an insight.





Chiantina said:


> It has been at the NEC before although I haven't been!
> 
> As someone who attends a lot of trade shows, they often get hot because all the stands have so many lights, screens etc on them which I am guessing won't be the same for the cat show?! Also, they'll need to keep an eye as the cats could become distressed if too hot, especially the long haired breeds!


they are way more orientated around the cats, last year all trade stalls were in a row around the outside of the hall and lots of space, cant remember it getting to warm, but i remember some pretty yuck pancakes being sold.


----------



## Durhamchance

1 week to go! :yikes:


----------



## rcmadd

and the preperation starts.....


----------



## PetloverJo

Yep this time next week we will be nearly there. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cazzer

Cookieandme I've been going for years. They have changed halls mainy times over the years. Some have been very crowded [and hot] and others have been much easier to wander around and look at things [and cooler]. The past few years I think less people have gone. There are cloakrooms where you can leave your coats close to every hall. Have never taken the train.


----------



## MCWillow

YAY!! :thumbup:

D just rang me to tell me he has managed to get the day off - we are going to the Supreme!!


----------



## jo-pop

Really wish I was going. You lot are going to have a fab day


----------



## MCWillow

jo-pop said:


> Really wish I was going. You lot are going to have a fab day


I really wish you were going too!

But you and Thomas will also have a fab day, in fact you will have a fab _weekend _:yesnod:


----------



## jo-pop

MCWillow said:


> I really wish you were going too!
> 
> But you and Thomas will also have a fab day, in fact you will have a fab _weekend _:yesnod:


But we have sooooo much to chat about


----------



## jenny armour

this year i am going to give the supreme a miss as no one to go with and its three trains to birmingham nec. i'm doing crufts next year instead, havent done crufts in years


----------



## Cookieandme

It would be really good to meet a few people :thumbsup:

I am looking forward to it. I even checked out the nearby parking at the train station yesterday - that's how organised I am, £10 a day for parking and to think I am going by train because the NEC parking is a rip off  still letting the train take the strain will be worth it


----------



## Aurelie

I am really looking forward to it


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh I so wish I was going!! :nonod:

You all are so lucky! :crying:


----------



## sarahecp

I'm going too  really looking forward to it


----------



## Durhamchance

rcmadd said:


> and the preperation starts.....


Yes! we had a mega grooming session yesterday. I'll be ironing our drapes and starting to pack things early this week


----------



## rcmadd

Drapes ironed and packed, I'm going Friday to help set up and get pen ready, shower tomorrow then rest of week groom to death lol


----------



## Durhamchance

quick question- it is ok to have your cats name in your pen right? I'm talking about a personalised food bowl (not her show name). As they're not shown in their display pen?


----------



## rcmadd

we had our selkirks show name in her pen last year.. 









we are also doing similar this year.. its ok to do this as theyre not judged in their pen.


----------



## rcmadd

rcmadd said:


> shower tomorrow then rest of week groom to death lol


i forgot to mention.. after all this.. we will get the cat ready..


----------



## Durhamchance

I double checked the FAQ's on the website:

Can I put my cat's name on his pen?
Yes - you may put your cat's name, pedigree, rosettes, life history etc on your decorated pen if you wish. Your cat will be taken to a plain ring pen to be judged.

I'm terrified I'll break a rule somewhere!!  Getting really excited now


----------



## Chiantina

Ooh, I might just have to bring Darcy's BOV kitten plaque!! :wink5:


----------



## Chiantina

rcmadd said:


> we had our selkirks show name in her pen last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are also doing similar this year.. its ok to do this as theyre not judged in their pen.


And if my eyes do not deceive me, after all your work and with those beautiful drapes and accessories, where is the cat sat?!?! In the litter tray!!!


----------



## rcmadd

yep.. her fave spot...


----------



## Chiantina

Mine tend to spend any show day curled up in the litter! Gits!!


----------



## jo-pop

I know it's a long and busy day but please can you update PF on you how get on as soon as you are able to? I think I get free wi fi in my hotel on Saturday night so I plan to check here. I am very excited to hear all.

Good luck and best wishes to all that are showing and to those who are visiting, I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## rcmadd

Good luck to you and thomas on the 2 day tica..

And no, we will keep you in suspence till monday...


----------



## carly87

My fluffiest girl loves to lie in her litter. Monster! I'm forever picking bits of it out of her coat and cursing her soundly. Does she care? Yep, but only about how quickly she can get back into the tray again...


----------



## spid

Don't think I will be going now - had a really hard weekend and 2 days so far health wise and can barely keep my eyes open at the moment. I need to save my energy for everyday things.


----------



## carolmanycats

carly87 said:


> My fluffiest girl loves to lie in her litter. Monster! I'm forever picking bits of it out of her coat and cursing her soundly. Does she care? Yep, but only about how quickly she can get back into the tray again...


Put some white kitchen roll in it on top of the litter, Carly


----------



## rcmadd

That's what we did


----------



## carly87

If I do that she'll not use it and simply digs the kitchen roll out of the way and crawls underneath. I've discovered though that if I watch her carefully, she'll show a preference for where she wants to lie in the pen (which of course varies from day to day). I just have to arrange the pen around her and she'll mostly stay where she's supposed to. She's just a mischief.


----------



## Durhamchance

Nearly ready!!


----------



## rcmadd

just got back from the nec... quite surprised at how many less this year than last year.. at least 20+ less pens..


----------



## lymorelynn

rcmadd said:


> just got back from the nec... quite surprised at how many less this year than last year.. at least 20+ less pens..


That's a shame


----------



## jo-pop

rcmadd said:


> just got back from the nec... quite surprised at how many less this year than last year.. at least 20+ less pens..


Quite possibly just a money thing. Things are tight for most people right now.
All the best for tomorrow everyone. :thumbup1:


----------



## rcmadd

good luck on your 2 day jo..


----------



## MrRustyRead

my teacher is ill so i now cant go


----------



## Cookieandme

Train departed on time just waiting for my breakfast


----------

